# Downloading pictures



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have windows 10. I can't seem to find the pictures I down load. I'm so annoyed. I just don't know how to get them under pictures, but can't find them to do that. I take the sd card out of the camera and insert it. Any advice?


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I don't know that I'm going to be any help. On my iPad it has the camera and I know beside it it has photos I just click on photos. And it brings them up.sorry I'm not always with that on this stuff.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

On mine when I write a message after I'm done if I want to post a picture, I click on the + over to the left and it brings up more or less what you need to do like it brings up the library itself and then pick whatever you want to put on is that what u mean? I'm wondering why on my avatar the chicken is turned sideways it's not that way on my pictures.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

.
View attachment 19430


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Seminole, here's a picture of my son-in-law's best that he caught and my grandson holding onto them.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I don't have such an easy time with this either. In order to see the fish you need to click on the attachment 19430. So I can't figure out why my white chicken is sideways on my avatar.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love looking at everybody's pics.I haven't figured out this laptop but I'm gonna take some pics with my husbands phone and try to post them.If I have to, I will have my son or his friend who lives across the street come help me,they understand this stuff.I made a chicken cake last night.It almost looked good enough to eat.I'll take a pic of it and the chickens eating it,if they do eat it.I'm sure they will,the only things they don't like are peas and carrots


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The picture loading part is what I spent hours on the night before last and all day. I would download them but then couldn't find them. Now I use the Lenovo picture thing and it downloads the pics and you can go thru editing and it then saves them in "pictures" in the computer's picture category.


----------

